# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Αρρωστο περιστέρι??? Πολύ πρησμένο πόδι σχεδον παραμορφωμένο

## lolita

Γεια σας παιδια! Σήμερα για πρώτη φορά ήρθε στο μπαλκόνι μου ένα περιστέρι παχουλό σχετικά. Προσεξα όμως ότι το ένα του πόδι ήταν πολύ πρησμένο και ήταν κάπως πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο σε σχεση με το άλλο του ποδαράκι (που είχε κανονικό κόκκινο-πορτοκαλί χρώμα). Δεν το πατούσε καλά κούτσαινε και όταν το πατούσε το μεσαίο του δάχτυλο (πώς να το εξηγήσω τωρα....) το πατούσε κάτω απο την πατούσα του δηλαδη όταν πατούσε το πόδι του κάτω το μεσαίο δάχτυλο δεν ίσιωνε όπως τα άλλα αλλα το πατούσε κάτω απο την πατούσα του. πρέπει να έλειπε και κανα νύχι είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη αλλα δεν προσεξα καλά. Το λυπήθηκα πάρα πολυ πραγματικά πόνεσε η ψυχη μου που το είδα έτσι. Να πω επίσης πως τα υπόλοιπα δάχτυλα εκτός του ότι ήταν πολύ πρησμένα ήταν και πιο κοντα. Δεν πρεπει να είναι κάποια παραμόρφωση εκ γενετης γιατι πρόσεξα και στο άλλο του πόδι ότι το ένα δαχτυλο μονο είχε το ίδιο χρωμα με το άρρωστο ποδι. Φαντάζομαι πως δεν πρέπει να έχει χτυπήσει ίσως να είναι κάποια ασθένεια???? Δεν ξέρω. Το θέμα μου είναι το εξης: Αν ξαναέρθει αύριο τι να κάνω??? θελω πολυ να το βοηθήσω. Δεν έχω ιδεα τι κάνουν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Ελπίζω να με βοηθήσετε. Συγνώμη αν σας κουρασα.

----------


## jk21

υποπτευομαι ακαρεα στα δαχτυλα  ή papilomavirus 



να βγαλεις φωτο να το δουμε

----------


## lolita

Ηταν στο κινητό της αδερφής μου μολις τώρα ήρθε

----------


## lolita

Αν είναι κάποιο απο αυτα που λες μήπως ξέρεις πως μπορώ να το βοηθήσω? Η εστω αν ξερει κάποιος άλλος ας με βοηθησει. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## jk21

μονο αριστερα δειχνει κατι ετσι οπως το βλεπω και μαλλον ακαριαση θα ειναι 

αλοιφη για ακαρεα ειναι δυσκολο να βαζεις καθε μερα εκτος αν το πιανεις .υπαρχει πχ η epithol 

θα σου προτεινα να παρεις pulmosan ή οτι αλλο σκευασμα ιβερμεκτινης τυχον σου συστησουν σε κτηνιατρικα (το πουλμοσαν το βρισκεις και σε πετ σοπ ) και να του βαλεις σταγονες στο σβερκο πανω στο δερμα (με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα )

ειναι 1 σταγονα ανα 25 γρ πουλιου .το ζυγιζεις και υπολογιζεις

----------


## lolita

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σου! Περιμενα και εχθες και σημερα μηπως ερχοταν αλλα δεν ηρθε  :sad:   περιεργο και το ταισα κιολας γιατι ξερω πως εκει που βρισκουν τροφη ξαναρχονται. Τελος παντων εννοειταιπως θα τα σημειωσω αυτα που μου ειπες μηπως ξαναρθει αν και χλωμο το βλεπω. Απλα ανοιξα το τοπικ γιατι ηθελα πραγματικα να το βοηθησω... Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι! Σου ευχομαι καλη Ανασταση και καλο Πασχα!

----------


## jk21

πιστευω για το λόγο που λες ,οτι θα ξαναρθει

----------


## gianniskilkis

Λολίτα άμα το τάισες θα σε ξαναεπισκεφτεί  ... εάν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι ιδιαίτερο πιάστο και βάλτου μπεταντίν στο πόδι που είναι  χάλια ...

----------


## lolita

ηρθε σημερα! δεν μπορεσα να το πιασω και δεν ηθελα να το τρομαξω... το ξαναταισα εννοειται και πιστευω να ξαναρθει τωρα πια. εχεις δικιο ειναι χαλια το ποδαρακι του... τοξαναειδα και ειναι χαλια . αυριο αν ξαναερθει θα προσπαθησω να το πιασω.

----------

